# Hello from Wisconsin



## mygirlmaggie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello!! I'm from Wisconsin. My name is Karen and I'm looking forward to talking to everyone about their horses and getting advice with mine. I hae a 4 year old Quarterhorse Mare named Maggie. Looking forward to this forum!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new here too, and also from Wisconsin, I am in the western part of WI, just east of the Cities an hour or so.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, Karen! It's nice to meet you. I'm new here as well.


----------



## Saint No Angel (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome! I'm from Wisconsin and also new! I'm near the GB/Appleton area, sort of lol.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Karen, welcome to the forum. I am "kinda" new here too. I've been lurking for months but recently signed up!! Seems like a nice place to get to know and meet new people!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

where did she go? she introduced herself and hasnt come back


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------

